# Live feed of a watering hole in Africa



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

http://live.wildlife.wavelit.net/451OK

Iv seen Zebra's and Lions feeding..and one take a poop. came back and Now there are three things on the ground.. maybe the lions sleeping


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

5 minutes and nothing but bugs flying


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I wish I had high speed internet so I could check out live webcams like that. They sound really cool.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

this is a repost but a worthy one

right now theres night time and not much going on!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

There are 3 or four Lions there. sleeping


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i saw<one drink


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i will def be checking on this often sweet link


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

haha i fixed it! all i see is one lion walking around.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

omg! a person just got attacked and killed by an elephant!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

its not the watering hole ne more its two lions eating a bore carcass or something

it switched again


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

came back and now its color wooo


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i'm having trouble with it now for some reason. keeps wanting to freeze up and buffer.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

this is pretty cool, i see a lion with what looks like some lunch beside him. and a bush.

nope must be a female lion it just moved


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Late lastnight before bed i was watching Hiena's


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

This is cool. First time Ive seen it! Lions feeding reminds me of ps tearing apart a goldfish. If only Ps could grunt and growl. LOL


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

its awesome. I saw and heard lions drinking, and hienas shouting at them


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I can't see it, do I need a special plugin or soemthing?


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

mine popped up on win amp saw hyenas drinking and bathing with a lion watching them. also saw large cows/bulls (not sure) with horns bathing also. amazing how large those animals are., great link thanx


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

very cool....


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

It's about 9pm ET, and the feed is still night time. Shouldnt it be around noon time in africa?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

no...its early morning there...between 3-5am


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I love this link. I had lost it. But thanks for reposting it!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Heard Hyeanas laffin or w/e. Somethings in the water playing. two of em


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

cool thanks for posting it..never seen this link before


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice link... saw a lion walking around looking confused!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> Nice link... saw a lion walking around looking confused!!


Yeah, I just saw the same lion!!

It must be morning there right now, and it's awesome to hear the birds greeting the new day.

I'm surprised that I can watch this with 56k dial-up! It's pretty choppy, but at least the sound is consistent for me as of now. Indeed a very cool link to bookmark.








~Taylor~


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

There are a bunch of vultures hanging out right now!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yea i saw that! whos moving around the camera?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Trigga said:


> yea i saw that! whos moving around the camera?


I'm guessing that it's probably automatic.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Is this a for real live cam?
Totally wild!

I'm watching a bunch of wildebeast (spelling?).

Pretty odd how the camera does zero in on individuals...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i got monkeys, yay


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I've hooked up my speakers to the PC. I can just imagine what my nieghbor's reaction will be when he hears a lion or a laughing hyenna. I have it on non-stop. LOL


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

great post


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm watching some version of an African duck right now.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

It should be raining soon. Its Around noon and i hear thunder plus its darkish


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Gazelles chillin now.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

i see like two birds or sumthin, they look like roosters but that would be wierd


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its 7 pm here in ontario canada but i have no idea what time it is there but its dark there also like it is here................ i think i seen a shooting star, i hear frogs or crickets or something loud and annoying lol

wait maybe it was just a bug going by the infared on the camera LOL not a shooting star









i install security systems and cameras for a living and this is a good quality camera with a strong strong night vision on it. im guessing at least a $4000-$5000 camera set up with the mic and the infared that are built into it.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

this is friggen cool. I thought I saw a shooting star but im pretty sure it was a bug. No animals yet cuz its night


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ripped2shreds said:


> this is friggen cool. I thought I saw a shooting star but im pretty sure it was a bug. No animals yet cuz its night


alot of the animals are more active at night because its cooler. should be some nocternal animals out tho.

i know on another water hole website i seen lions at night and hyhenas and also hippos


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sounds like something is barking right now.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

what looks like bugs are actually birds, a couple of them just flew over the camera and you could see the wings


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> this is friggen cool. I thought I saw a shooting star but im pretty sure it was a bug. No animals yet cuz its night


alot of the animals are more active at night because its cooler. should be some nocternal animals out tho.

i know on another water hole website i seen lions at night and hyhenas and also hippos
[/quote]

yea good point. I figured we wouldnt see anything at night (cuz of it being dark and all lol). SO far ive seen lots of bats and heard some strange noises. There was a loud growl about 40 mins ago.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Is there anything like this underwater in the tropics? Like Lake Nicaragua with Midas cichlids cruisin about...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.outdoorcentral.com/mc/pr/05/07/04a1h.jpg

has Australian stuff. There's aquarium links but I dont find that interesting at all for some reason.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

this thing is sweet. I have bookmarked it.

this morning/early afternoon, there were wildabeast(cant spell) and a little one had a broken leg. I was hoping to see some action on that little guy, but he just layed there so I got bored. He probably got attacted by a lion the second I turned it off


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I have been watching for like 45 minutes & it seems like it is daybreak there between 9:15 & 9:45 EST. I saw a hyena I think and some duck like things


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hyaena chillin...

FOCUS!!!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

I'd just like to add that it is way cooler when it is daytime instead of night vision. It is full color and it pans/zooms in when there are animals in the area. The sound is better at night though. I think it changed to color around 10:10 PM EST


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Maybe its just me but it seems the water has somewhat gone down.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

i wouldnt mind bein one of the guys who just sits there and zooms in to animals all day. lol right now the vulture is staring at me tho and its freakin me out!

haha! a crow just scared the sh*t outa the vulture, didnt see that comming


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, some crazy bird sounds.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

It sounds like an alarm is going off and the birds are going CUHRAZY!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and every once in a while they completely shut up.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Monkeys!!!

:laugh:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i was just gonna say that.:laugh:

hehe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...and here come the wildebeast FTW!!! Getting active!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

wildebeasts FTW!

hehe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i was just gonna say that.:laugh:
> 
> hehe


oh man, did you see that baby wildebeast with the mangled back right hoof?









How are you guys capturing that screen? I cant do it with prt sc


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> i was just gonna say that.:laugh:
> 
> hehe


oh man, did you see that baby wildebeast with the mangled back right hoof?









How are you guys capturing that screen? I cant do it with prt sc
[/quote]

HOLY sh*t. Thats some nasty stuff. Looks like a baby







In the bush they call that lunch


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ZEBRAS!!!!!


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

zebras!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

prt sc works for me, im not watching constantly tho

ill try to see if i can find him


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

oh, I barely snuck that one in.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

theres alot of people watching this, its really slow for me.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

keeps pausing and buffering now, plus zebras!


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

those buildings and trucks look very natural!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

antelope!


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

is it at like some resort?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I dunno.

But it's so funny, I'm measuring out food for a fish growth experiment and when I see a new animal I drop what I'm doing and dash to the computer









By the way, hikari food sticks weigh about 0.05 grams each.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

u guys see the zebras?


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

not anymore..


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Wildabeast?

I saw some Zebras running!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

zebras are fighting


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

donkeys?


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

right, donkeys..


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

i think i just saw a guy walk across holding what looked like a beer bottle. lol . not a good place to go for a drunken stroll.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

oooh that horny thing is drinking.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

i dont know bout you guys, but i wanna see somethin get eaten.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Now is a good time to watch then, predators come out are sunset.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

now isnt a good time for anything, cant see!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

looks very blurry to me...cant see a thing...anyone else not getting clear shots...even in day time?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

zack-199 said:


> now isnt a good time for anything, cant see!


qft

Nothing to see now


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

thay just zoomed in on a nice piece of driftwood







other that that nothing but couple birds


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

driftwood ?? in the desert?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

I can see quite well?


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> driftwood ?? in the desert?


to the left of the little pond was large piece of wood. wonder who is controlling the camera.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

how did it get dark so quick ..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Time is going by.

I think they switch to some sort of night gear. Or the technology is just that sharp...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Was that a shooting star?!?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

More likely an insect.

/wonders what a 'wildabeast' is...

:rasp:


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i saw them switching through different modes then switched to black and white maybe that why so dark


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

I dont know man, it was only in the sky, it dissapeared at the treetops!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Some crazy noises.

I'm scared.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

i dont have audio..


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

zack-199 said:


> i dont know bout you guys, but i *wanna see somethin get eaten*.


I think there's a better chance of that happening by throwing in a feeder treat to your Ps than here. LOL jk.

Not to derail, but I think I have a good idea what it was like for that guy in "Man Vs. Wild" on Discovery Channel walking thru the African bush all night long with nothing but a flimsy tree branch. Those noises are just insane!


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

was it zooming in on a bug?

theres the driftwood lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

some wildebeast are there right now, and a baby with the adults

the baby wildebeast has an injured back left leg, if there is any big cats around this could be an interesting viewing time

there is a couple birds that are landing on the baby wildebeast. a bird looked like it landed and started picking at the injured leg probably trying to catch the flies etc that might be feeding off the injured cut leg

wtf i seen a couple vans in the back ground, white ones.

that thing is limping like crazy

limping past a herd of gazel

maybe they are impala

hey there is a big building now in the background too

hey some zebra

that one zebra is tired he keeps yawning


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> some wildebeast are there right now, and a baby with the adults
> 
> the baby wildebeast has an injured back left leg, if there is any big cats around this could be an interesting viewing time
> 
> ...


all i see rite now are zebra....whos controlling the camera?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> some wildebeast are there right now, and a baby with the adults
> 
> the baby wildebeast has an injured back left leg, if there is any big cats around this could be an interesting viewing time
> 
> ...


all i see rite now are zebra....*whos controlling the camera?*
[/quote]

some african

this is f*cking awesome. someone should pin this link so that people can always find it rather then having to look through pages of lounge posts to find it. i found it on page 3 today


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

u see how the zebra got spooked by nothing? wtf


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

someone shoot that f*cking bird!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

hahhaa i was gonna say the same thing...sh*t made mad noise, i thought it was a huge animal when it was offscreen


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i think its the bird noises spooking the zebra


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, did u hear one of the zebra's fart?....no seriously


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

lmao i was getting some ketchup chips so no, plus i dont have the volume too loud with those damn birds because my parents bedroom is right above my head


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i noticed one thing, u wont see anythinng getting killed in this camera, there are houses close by...so i doubt the hunting animals are close by...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i think i see people moving around in the background by the houses/village


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea dude in a white shirt....wtf


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i paid to see a lion damn it


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> yea dude in a white shirt....wtf


Eat him!









Wow the picture is beautiful.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol i hope this camera has night vision so i can check it out tomorrow mornin when its night time over there?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

looks like a train of impala coming



Dawgz said:


> lol i hope this camera has night vision so i can check it out tomorrow mornin when its night time over there?


if it has pan and tilt im sure it has infared. there was one on the other day that had infared but it wasnt moving around just focused on a water hole but im not sure if this is the same camera because it looks much different between day and night


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> lol i hope this camera has night vision so i can check it out tomorrow mornin when its night time over there?


It does, but I havent seen many animals at night. Lots of cool sounds tho.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its a really expensive camera to have pan and tilt zoom and audio and infared. my guess for the whole set up is about $8000-$10,000

those zebra would look good next to my potatoes


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its a really expensive camera to have pan and tilt zoom and audio and infared. my guess for the whole set up is about $8000-$10,000


My guess would be quite a bit more!

Nice Zebras


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice ass



DannyBoy17 said:


> its a really expensive camera to have pan and tilt zoom and audio and infared. my guess for the whole set up is about $8000-$10,000


My guess would be quite a bit more!

Nice Zebras








[/quote]

pan and tilt cameras with a zoom that i install for security run about $3500 my cost. the infared illuminator that would light such a large area like it does at night is about another $3000 and depending on the camera having audio built in could run upto another $1000 so just about 8 grand my price and not to mention the coaxial cable to feed this costs about $200+ per box


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Plus the guys who sit there all day and operate them!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

i love watching this I am happy I got to see Zebra's. Still have seen no people haha boo i see the houses etc.

Anyone else hear that roaring every now and then?

I wonder where the Lions went off too this would be a perfect killing spot. Iv already saw lions eating a few days ago haha

I am starting to wonder if this is just one big park.. But then again I doubt it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its probably a nantional park. there is another site called krugar cams and its krugar national park. theirs sucks cause u have to now be a member of the forum which i am but the cams dont work and havent for a long time.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

must be quitting time or lunch break cause the cam seems to be locked in on nothing


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, mine is locked on the waterhole.

Dan, did you mean this:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...r+National+Park


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yes, mine is locked on the waterhole.
> 
> Dan, did you mean this:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...r+National+Park


yeah thats the one. it sucks balls and has been down for months. this new one is killer with the zoom and all the sounds etc.

looks like the guy is back from a quick lunch lol that baby gazelle looked to have an injured front right leg.......... feeding time???

what a perv the guy is zoomed in on a couple kids trying to do some necking behind the bushes...... a little privacy maybe?

3 some?

well bedtime for me.

night


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i wanna see a f*cking elephant!!!!!!!!!!!!!

once the britney spears fake porn thread gets locked then this page will get some more views in it again LOL


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

^ go to sleep foo! lol i should too


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i wanna see a f*cking elephant!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> once the britney spears fake porn thread gets locked then this page will get some more views in it again LOL


best thread of the night.........lol


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i like having it on. never seen much though. its night when i get to look at it ...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

hahah Camera's out. Black and grey with madd fuzz. Somthing must have hit it or they shut it off


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

There must have been a pissed off rhino!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam it ,its not working


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

call me an asshole.....But is this live


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I was watching it at about 10:30 and somethign hit or flew straight into it and the camera went out.







Did anyone else see it?

Kind of weird when you seen it happen!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i figured thats what happened. iw as watching it earlier and i must say its pretty cool


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> call me an asshole.....But is this live


/.....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

there is a lightning storm in the distance and you can see some flashes once in a while, i even seen a bolt of lightning


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam its loud

fudge


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yes it's live. They move the cam around all the time as soon as it gets light. Someone moniters the cam daily. I have seen tons of sh*t. Hienas, buffalo, big ass crazy birds. The buffalo are the most scared animal I think I have ever seen. They can't even take a drink of water for more than a second until a fly lands in the water next to them, and the whole herd spooks and junps back 10 ft.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

anyone know when is day time there ?????


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

usually its 12 hours on average difference. come on in like 6 hours and it might be day time there


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

well, it appears the camera has been fixed! Buy the sound is very loud and crunchy!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> usually its 12 hours on average difference. come on in like 6 hours and it might be day time there


kk thnx


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, I think there is a frog on the mic. lol


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

nothing but bugs for me


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

I need to work in the day so im always watchin only night. I havent seen anything yet (in a few days of watching) I guess thats a good thing tho it shows that its legit and not in a zoo or nething.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> call me an asshole.....But is this live


so it is live


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

rain and alot of birds :nod:


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Watching ants as we speak.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

a sh*t load of huge ants the person if focused on the nest :nod:


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Damnit everyones sayn ants so i open the video and theres nothin there. My luck 4 seeing things is terrible.







However, it is daylight now so at least i can see in color 4 once.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, the ants where there hours before you looked.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> yeah, the ants where there hours before you looked.


I waited for hours and finaly... A GOOSE. Not one but 2! I mean I could just go outside and see them (and smell their shits) but this is much more exciting!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm guessing you have ants outside too.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

interesting


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

someone kill that annoying thing making all that noise


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

raining on new years....


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i see that the rain is on the cam and there isnt any.............well anything


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

There is an elephant there RIGHT NOW


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

and now 2 zebras too. this is a good time to be watching this


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I see the elephant...cool as hell..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dang i need to get hoem and watch this shizzniz!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Cool link, but there are no animals there now


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i was looking for this yesterday and couldnt find it. thank you.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

yea, try to bump it every now and then.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

No problem... still waiting for something to happen..

I just saw some bugs fly past, I hear alot of crickets and hear some kind of
yelping every now and then... lol


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

nothing happens around this time


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

can someone put this in the HOF?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I think somethings gonna happen, whatever it is.. it sounds like its pretty close the the mic


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I think it's a wild life park in Africa. I just saw some huts and some safari vehicles and a fence. I dont think it's a natural watering hole


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> can someone put this in the HOF?


my thoughts exactly.If any thread is worthy of hof I would say its this one.extremely cool cam.


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

oh wow ... that's neat as hell I see some type of deer looking creature. Gazelles maybe? and some birds squawking at em. lol

Nice find

Crap I cant quit watching this.... this is neat as hell









I"m ready to see a lion tear one of these gazzelles apart!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

love the LINK love the thread1. DEF HOF worthy!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Has anyone watched this for any real length of time? Just wondering if its pre-taped and on a loop or if its really a live feed.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

zippa said:


> Has anyone watched this for any real length of time? Just wondering if its pre-taped and on a loop or if its really a live feed.


i watche dit for hours haha.. dont ask.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I am listening to drums and music on the feed now..Anyone else heard this?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I hear it to now....thanks for the bump


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

No problem..They must be having a party or something...


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I come back to P-Fury after several months to a great post.

I have it on now, but nothing there right now. Its night though so hopefully soon.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

There is now a lion having a drink of water.

How cool!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

a lion is drinking out the hole now!!!!!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

OMG, that was disgusting!!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

what happened?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

ZEBRA PORN!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Blitz023 said:


> ZEBRA PORN!












I watched an entire pride of lions on there lastnight.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

there were finally lions and I MISSED IT?!?!?!?! I still check this thing all the time, and the elephant is still the coolest thing I've seen so far.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Jayson745 said:


> there were finally lions and I MISSED IT?!?!?!?! I still check this thing all the time, and the elephant is still the coolest thing I've seen so far.


I always miss the elephant(s) and have seen the lions for a soild 3 straight days when they were eating an anaimal.. saw them again a few days ago just chillen.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I still havent seen anything







Is this near a reserve or at someones house...theres a building in the background behind the camera


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

At this time, does it not look like the camera is in some sort of time lapse. Look at the tree shadow in the water.. and when you see something flying around, it looks like it is in fast forward!


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> At this time, does it not look like the camera is in some sort of time lapse. Look at the tree shadow in the water.. and when you see something flying around, it looks like it is in fast forward!


 ZAhh ok, that must be what i am seeing.. my bad


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

I think those are just bugs mate.

I see some stars in the background, I think if it were lapse, wouldnth they be slowly moving out of view?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'm yet to see any thing but the grass moving in the wind.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Chuck Norris just kill a lion


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

good to see this get bumped i watched it for hours last time look like theres no activity now though


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

just saw a gazelle(<~~~sp) eating


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow, this is soo cool. thanks for posting it


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

there are birds swimming and eating right now


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

There is a MONKEY! and the stupid camera man keeps showing a wildabeast


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Wow its daylight, I never get got to see this... normally I"m busy sleeping and or with the wife....


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Gazelle and monkeys now.


----------



## po0p (Jan 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

wow. just tried to view it again and it says its pirated









gives a new site to goto to view the "africam"

Here

then click on "NKORHO STREAM" under home

"Nkorho Pan is brought to you by Africam.com, ranked as one of the top African wildlife sites on the web. We pioneered the live web cam industry in Africa back in 1998 when we broadcast live images from some of the wildest places on the continent. This was a world first and fast gained popularity world wide. Technology has moved on and we are proud to bring you the first of our live streaming cameras on the Africam Wildlife Channel.

Nkorho Pan is a natural water hole in the prestigious Sabi Sands Private Game Reserve, in South Africa. Nkorho pan is named after Nkorho bush Lodge which gets it name from the Shangaan derivative for the call of the yellow-billed hornbill, a common and unusual looking bird from this area."


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

that sucks. just change the link on the first page to: http://www.wavelit.com/popup/playerAfricam.asp 
as it goes directly to the player.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ah, glad I found this again.

But that new site is full of pop-ups, even with antispam programming!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

no kidding, they had to go and ruin it. i took it out of my favourites.

i used to leave it open just to listen to the sounds sometimes if i had the window minimized....... but now its a smaller screen then the player i used it on and it sucks sh*t with too much advertising, it was perfect the way it was........... i hate change


----------

